# BKA geht mit Großrazzia gegen Botnetz-Betreiber vor



## Newsfeed (25 November 2009)

Die "Elite Crew" soll ein Botnetz mit mehr als 100.000 Zombie-PCs betrieben haben. Bei Durchsuchungen wurden drei Verdächtige Deutsche und ein Österreicher festgenommen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

